# Эмоциональный и психологический аспекты лечения грыжи спины - личный опыт



## Sunny_ (12 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться опытом, возможно кому-то поможет. Чтоб не было рецидива после операции.
Мне 36, с 19 лет проблемы с позвоночником, с детства сколиоз , остеохондроз, плохая осанка. В 19 лет была первая грыжа, но я ее "переходила". Всю жизнь у меня были спазмы, то снизу спины, то в шее (там тоже грыжи), я каждую ночь чем-то разогревающим натиралась чтоб заснуть. Пару лет назад, когда я уже была зарубежом, случился второй эпизод. Грыжа нижнего отдела. Это было ужасно - я была одна, в чужой стране, помочь некому, консервативное лечение не помогало,после операции некому было мне помочь. 4 месяца я лежала на полу мучаясь от болей, не могла ходить, сидеть, начала отниматься нога... Короче, хуже со мной ничего не происходило в жизни.. еле еле долечилась до самолёта, прилетела домой (в Алмату), мне через два дня сделали операцию.
Боль сразу прошла, обычное восстановление, я не сидела 3 месяца. ЛФК не делала, честно говоря, каюсь, спорт не люблю. Мне нужно было улетать, писать и защищать диплом, я лежа вернулась зарубеж. Прошло два года, у меня ровная спина, осанка выровнялась (сама, без спорта) спина вообще не болит, чувствую себя лучше чем в 19 лет.
Первое, что я использовала - метод Гоклей. Есть книга - 8 шагов к здоровой спине. Очень рекомендую. Там она объясняет как правильно ходить, стоять, спать. Основано на ее исследованиях, все логично и понятно. Ещё есть упражнения.
Второе - работа с эмоциональным грузом. Гипертонус мышц - это подавленные эмоции из всей жизни. Их надо отпустить. Я использую Седона-метод. Есть книга, можно бесплатно скачать. Очень простой метод, но очень эффективный. Я месяц каждый день ходила в места моего детства - где родилась, школу и пр. Поднимала эмоциональные пласты и отпускала.. отпускала... Потом ещё год - работала из памяти. Только эмоция всплывёт - отпускаю. В результате, моя спина начала выпрямляться - сама. Мышцы хотели тянуться, сами, ноги, руки, даже лицо, как оказалось, было спазмировано. Процесс до сих пор идёт. Я стала спокойней, счастливей, ушла тревожность, которая и явилась причиной моих проблемы спине, хожу с прямой спиной и хорошей осанкой.
Дальше Я пошла на ретрит аяуаски и это ускорило процесс раз в 10. Кажется, в России это незаконно, есть в других странах. Но я думаю, это необязательно. Суть в том что надо отпустить и очистить эмоциональный балласт, любым способом. У меня была детская травма. После ретрита с моих плеч как будто груз упал... И плечи распрямились, сами.

В общем, мои рекомендации - метод Гоклей для физического плана и изменения паттерна движения. Седона метод - для освобождения от эмоционального груза и снятия гипертонуса мышц, который и является причиной грыж и неправильного паттерна движения.
Если есть возможность - попробуйте аяваску, это духовный опыт, но он освобождает от эмоционального груза как 10 лет психотерапии. У нас альтернатива, законная - холотропное дыхание, возможно есть другие подобные методы.
Будьте здоровы! Не отчаивайтесь - человеческому организм способен удивительно восстанавливаться, ему только нужно дать возможность.

Если у кого-то есть вопросы буду рада ответить. 
Литература - 
Гоклей "8 шагов к здоровой спине"
"Метод Седоны" - Двоскин Гейл


----------



## Kekki (25 Июл 2020)

Sunny_ написал(а):


> Если у кого-то есть вопросы буду рада ответить.
> Литература -
> Гоклей "8 шагов к здоровой спине"
> "Метод Седоны" - Двоскин Гейл


Прочитала книгу Гоклей, очень заинтересовало. Вы через какое время после операции стали её метод практиковать?


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

@Sunny_, здравствуйте !Я отчаился и уже ни во что не верю .У меня болит вся спина ,почти все суставы .Очень устал от болей. .Грыжи в каждом отделе позвоночника .Не знаю что делать .До кучи ещё плоскостопие .Болит просто все .Незнаю что делать куда идти.Работать не могу,денег нет соответственно .Хочется плакать от бессилия.Никогда такого не было .


----------

